# how do you know?



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

How do you know if your sr20de(t) has obdII? I'm not sure what year my sr is and was just wondering


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What engine do you have? BB, GTIR etc


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you have a S13 Sr20 then I doubt its OBDII


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

its an s14 sr20de (non turbo) engine I have the plate that comes with the engine, but it does not have the original car's vin number on it. The only reason why I ask if it has obdII, is that the harness does not have the connectors the connect to the main harness.


----------

